# A dear friend in need of employment



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a friend that’s looking for employment. She has lots of clerical experience after working in several attorney/legal offices. She also has experience in the day care field as well. She is a sincere dedicated person and I am sure you will not be disappointed. Something in the Pensacola area is ideal. Zap me a PM and I'll get you two in touch via sepcor.


----------

